# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > آموزش: آموزش جاوا

## ravand

سلام یک کتاب خوب به زبان انگلیسی که ساده هم توضیح داده توی نت دیدم و گفتم که معرفی کنم.
بعدا هم اگه کتاب یا مطلب آموزشی خوبی دیدم اینجا معرفی میکنم.
http://fordownload.blogsky.com/

----------


## همایون افشاری

خیلی مقدماتی ولی مفید بود.
فکر می کنم مشابه فارسی این جور اسلاید وجود داشته باشه. اینطور نیست؟

----------


## spiderman200700

خیلی مقدماتی بود. ولی ساده توضیح داده بود و فهمش خیلی راحت بود.
در کل از مشابه های فارسیش خیلی بهتر بود

----------


## mp_mp353

کتاب رون و مقدماتی خوبی هست . برای شروع کسایی که دوست دارند با جاوا برنامه نویسی کنند خوبه.

----------


## amin1softco

یک کتای هست با عنوان  Core Java, Volume I--Fundamentals (8th Edition) شایعه شده خوبه ؟ چطوریاست؟

----------


## mp_mp353

در مورد خوندم کتاب بدی به نظر نمی رسه تویه سایت آمازون نسخه 9 اون رو هم زده بود.
ولی باید کتاب رو خوند تا فهمید چطوره

----------


## ravand

به نظر من هیچ کدوم از این کتاب ها بدرد نمیخوره. و اونطوری که باید باشه نیست . باید ساده  و قابل فهم باشه. حالا این یکی دو تا کتابی که من پیدا کردم بد نیست ولی خوب هم نیست. باید یه آدم دلسوز پیدا بشه که یه کتاب خوب و ساده و قابل فهم بنویسه. من خودم یک کتاب خوب و ساده برای php نوشتم امیدوارم اگه بتونم جاوا رو هم خوب یاد بگیرم یه کتاب خوب براش بنویسم.

----------


## spiderman200700

برای مقدمات جاوا کتاب خوب زیاده. مثلا Head First Java خیلی روان و ساده توضیح داده
مشکل توی مراحل پیشرفته تر جاواس که کتاب فارسی خوب پیدا نمیشه(در اکثر مباحث اصلا پیدا نمیشه). ولی کتاب انگلیسی خوب زیاده.
توی مراحل پیشرفته تر و تکنولوژزی ها مختلف جاوا نباید انتظار داشت که کتاب خیلی ساده باشه.

----------


## همایون افشاری

در مورد آموزش زبان های برنامه نویسی مهمترین موضوع اینه که کسی که می خواد زبان رو  یاد بگیره از پایه درک درستی در مورد زبان برنامه نویسی مورد نظر پیدا کنه.
بعد از اون  کدنویسی به مقدار زیاد (!) اجتناب ناپذیره!
توی سطوح بالاتر با توجه به اینکه فرد درک درستی از زبان داره و توی کد نویسی مقدماتی هم تجربه پیدا کرده می تونه خودش ادامه راهو تشخیص بده (اینکه چه کتابی بخونه و ...)
در مورد جاوا چون شدیدا با شی گرایی عجین هستش آموزش اولیه باید در برگیرنده مفاهیم شی گرایی هم باشه.
با این اوصاف کتاب خوب = HeadFirst JAVA  !!!!!

----------


## همایون افشاری

من در مورد ترجمه HeadFirst java یه کم تخقیق کردم و به نظرم ترجمه کتاب رو کاملا استحاله خواهد کرد.
به نظر شما جای یه کتاب با استاندارد HeadFirst Java به زبان فارسی (تالیف نه ترجمه) خالی نیست؟

----------


## spiderman200700

بله دقیقا همینطوره. ترجمه این کتاب به هیچ وجه به خوبی خود کتاب نمیشه.
نمیدونم چرا با وجود این همه اساتید خوب در ضمینه ی جاوا ، چرا کسی به فکر نوشتن یه کتاب مثل HeadFirst Java نیفتاده.
واقعا جای همچین کتابی به زبان فارسی خالیه.

----------


## lilashad

ببخشید چرا خودتان برای نوشتن این چنین کتابی اقدام نمی کنید؟

----------


## spiderman200700

من به شخصه دانشم از جاوا به حدی نیست که کتابی به روانی و سادگی HeadFirst Java بنویسم.
ولی اساتیدی توی همین تالار هستند که واقعا میتونن این کار رو بکنن.
امیدوارم هر چه زودتر دست به کار بشن

----------


## mp_mp353

واقعا اگر کسی از اساتید دست به چنین کاری بزند خیلی خوب میشه.
اینطوری میسه به آینده ی کسانی که میخوان جاوا رو یادبگیرند امیدوار شد

----------


## amin1softco

به نظرم هیچ وقت معطل اساتید گرام نشید شروع کنید اونا خودشون بهتون ملحق می شوند!!!
http://www.irandevelopers.com/catego...gramming/java/

----------


## ravand

بله منم موافقم. باید رفت توی سایت های مختلف آموزش ها رو مطالعه کرد و یادداشت کرد.
من چون php قبلا کار کردم و با شی گرایی هم آشنایی دارم یه جورایی برام این زبان راحت تر بوده. فکر میکنم برای کار با این زبان جاوا باید قبلش به یه زبانی مثل php یا ویژوال بیسیک که راحت تر هستن و شی گرایی هم دارن اول کار کنیم بعد بیایم سراغ این زبان.
راستی
این آدرسی که شما معرفی کردید در مورد جاوا اسکریپت هست نه جاوا.
http://www.irandevelopers.com/catego...gramming/java/

----------


## caspianhero

با سلام
لطفا یک منبع اموزشی فارسی خوب معرفی کنید چه کتاب باشه چه سی دی اموزشی!!

سپاس

----------


## spiderman200700

> این آدرسی که شما معرفی کردید در مورد جاوا اسکریپت هست نه جاوا.
> http://www.irandevelopers.com/catego...gramming/java/


توش چندین مقاله در مورد جاوا هم هست

----------


## spiderman200700

> با سلام
> لطفا یک منبع اموزشی فارسی خوب معرفی کنید چه کتاب باشه چه سی دی اموزشی!!
> 
> سپاس


سلام
کتاب راهنمای جامع جاوا نوشته ی هربرت شیلد عالیه 
کتاب چگونه با جاوا برنامه بنویسم  نوشته ی دایتل ها هم خوبه

----------


## ravand

یه لینک دانلود هم برای اینایی که گفتید بذارید.
متشکرم

----------


## caspianhero

> کتاب راهنمای جامع جاوا نوشته ی هربرت شیلد عالیه 
> کتاب چگونه با جاوا برنامه بنویسم  نوشته ی دایتل ها هم خوبه


متشکر دوست عزیز: لطفا اگه میدونید بگید که این کتاب ها برای کدام انتشارات هست!!

سپاس

----------


## spiderman200700

راهنمای جامع جاوا ترجمه ی فرهاد قلی زاده نوری هست و انتشاراتش کانون نشر علوم هست.
چگونه با جاوا برنامه بنویسیم هم درست یادم نیست ولی فکر میکنم نشر جنگل بود. یه سرچی بزنی پیدا میکنی انتشاراتشو

----------


## spiderman200700

> یه لینک دانلود هم برای اینایی که گفتید بذارید.
> متشکرم


این کتاب ها فارسیشون برای دانلود وجود نداره نداره.
حداقل من توی این چند سال فارسیشونو برای دانلود ندیدم. چون حجمشون زیاده. بالای 1200 صفحه هستن.

----------


## amin1softco

> این آدرسی که شما معرفی کردید در مورد جاوا اسکریپت هست نه جاوا.
> http://www.irandevelopers.com/catego...gramming/java/


 دوست عزیز شما اگر به مطالب نگاه می کردید متوجه می شدید که از همه چیز داره ولی خوب جاوا هم داخلش بود نمی دونم چطوری در دسته بندی جاوا بقیه چیز ها قرار گرفتند مثل :

 چرا جاوا زبانی جالب است ؟      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ آموزش جاوا – integers ( اعداد صحیح )      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ انواع اعداد اعشاری جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ متغیرها و اعمال روی آنها      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ آرایه ها در جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ اولین برنامه ساده java      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ عملگرها ی ریاضی و بیتی      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ عملگرهای رابطه ای جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ عملگرهای منطقی بولی Boolean در جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ عملگر انتساب The Assignment Operator  در جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ عملگر ? در جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ استفاده از پرانتزها در جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷ دستورات انتخاب در جاوا      				آذر ۵م, ۱۳۸۷

----------


## mp_mp353

خوب نظر دوستان در رابطه با ترجمه کردن یک کتاب خوب چیه؟



> کتاب چگونه با جاوا برنامه بنویسم نوشته ی دایتل ها هم خوبه


این کتاب انتشاراتش یادم نیست ولی مترجمش آقای بهرام پاشایی هست

----------


## Arashdn

سلام
کسی مقاله ای چیزی سراغ داره که با مفاهیم برنامه نویسی شی گرا آشنا بشبم؟؟
مثلا با مفاهیمی مثل کلاس - متد - لایبری و ... آشنا بشیم
ممنون

----------


## mp_mp353

دوست من فکر کنم داخل همین انجمن یک تاپیک بود که ویدیو های آموزشی در رابطه با شی گرایی جاوا رو قرار داده بود. لینکش رو یادم نیست
ولی به هر حال یه سری به لینک های زیر هم بزنی بد نیست
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%DB%8C%DB%8C

----------


## mp_mp353

راستی یه سر هم به تاپیک زیر بزن دوست من.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D8%B3%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B1%D8%B3%DB%8C

----------


## mani_khalili

من این کتابها را توی پستهای دیگه هم مطرح کردم اما وقتی این پست را دیدم واقعا دلم نیومد اینجا هم مطرح نکنم، (اینها فصلهای نمونه ای از کتابهای برنامه نویسی جاوا تالیف مهندس صدیقی هست، گفتم که اگه قبلا دانلود کردید دیگه نخواهید وقت بذارید دانلود کنید)
http://www.filefactory.com/file/33jd...mming_Demo.pdf
http://www.filefactory.com/file/brnz...mming_Demo.pdf
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b5a...mming_Demo.pdf

----------


## ravand

من به تازگی کتاب برنامه نویسی به زبان جاوا از احمدرضا صدیقی از انشارات نشر علوم رو خوندم و به نظرم کتاب خوبیه.

----------


## aghayan

> به نظرم هیچ وقت معطل اساتید گرام نشید شروع کنید اونا خودشون بهتون ملحق می شوند!!!
> http://www.irandevelopers.com/catego...gramming/java/


سایت مشکل داره

----------

